
We're Not as Open-Minded as We Think We Are - DiabloD3
http://lifehacker.com/were-not-as-open-minded-as-we-think-you-are-1759787196
======
lintiness
they discuss open-mindedness in the context of current american politics --
virtually impossible. outrage drives viewership and revenue, so the outlets
peddle extremities and political division.

